# Do you count from EC day or ET day



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone I am preg from DE in spain but am wondering if I count the pregnancy from EC day or ET day. I think it is EC day but I wanted to be sure
thanks
andrea


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

congratulations on your BFP-you count from EC for pregnancy

this will give you a EDD(est due date)
http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your wonderful news  .  Hopefully soon I will be able to join you!

Thanks M J for posting the link to the website, it is a very good calculator!

Schmoo x


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Mez
andrea


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thaks for the post. I always counted from ET. So if it is a FET then I should count from ET plust the age of the embryos, right? Actually it makes it worse then as my hcg of 8 on day 12 would be a day 16. 



M J said:


> hi
> 
> congratulations on your BFP-you count from EC for pregnancy
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i was told ec xx kitty


----------

